# winavi help



## flea06 (Jun 22, 2006)

ok this is my first post so as you will see i am a NOOB:sad: 
i am trying to convert an .avi to vcd using winavi but keep getting this error message so i will post the details aswell

WINAVI caused an invalid page fault in
module MMTRANSLATION.DLL at 028f:10001092.
Registers:
EAX=0001ef00 CS=028f EIP=10001092 EFLGS=00010202
EBX=bff76a3c SS=0297 ESP=04eefb28 EBP=04eefb30
ECX=00000000 DS=0297 ESI=00000000 FS=655f
EDX=00000010 ES=0297 EDI=0089be60 GS=0000
Bytes at CS:EIP:
0f 6f 44 16 f0 0f 6f 4c 16 f8 3b c2 0f 7f 44 17 
Stack dump:
00874a58 00874ac4 01827436 10016e07 0089be60 00000000 0001ef00 1001f18b 00000000 1001f060 00874ac4 00874a64 00874240 1002879a 00874ac4 00874a58 

i ran gspot and have all the requierd codecs here is wat it said


any help would be gratfully appreciated thanks


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Hi, welcome to TSF

MMTRANSLATION.DLL comes as part of WinAVI, and is not a Windows system file, so if you've already checked your codecs are up to date, I would try reinstalling WinAVI or downloading the latest version.

The WinAVI support page doesn't mention this error at all, and I could only find one similar example, DVD-Guides.com, where they were advised to contact [email protected]

I see in your GSpot attachment the file path is D:\iso files\Chronicles Of Riddick
Is this a file downloaded via P2P as an AVI or ISO?


----------



## flea06 (Jun 22, 2006)

it is an avi but i have a folder wich i keep them in the same place as iso files i have sent winavi an email already but have not yet had a reply i will try reinstaling it and dee what happens thanks for the advice


----------



## red13gr (Mar 23, 2007)

This guide might help you  

http://www.my-guides.net/en/content/view/41/26/

:smile:


----------

